# Using DEQX .mic calibration file in REW?



## Jezzta667 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

Tried searching for this but no luck. I have an ECM8000 mic that came calibrated from DEQX who use .mic calibration files. Anyway I can convert this to a format which REW will read?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Depends on the content, if it is basically a text file with frequency and SPL values REW will be able to accept it as is. Easiest is to try loading it into REW and see whether it loads and, if it loads OK, what the cal trace looks like on a measurement.


----------



## Jezzta667 (Nov 9, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Depends on the content, if it is basically a text file with frequency and SPL values REW will be able to accept it as is. Easiest is to try loading it into REW and see whether it loads and, if it loads OK, what the cal trace looks like on a measurement.


REW wont recognise it.


----------



## dziemian (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Jezzta667 and other guys,

Have you found out how to convert .mic file to .cal recognized by REW? Would be gratful for any answer as I encounter the same problem. I mean I have a calibrated Behringer ECM8000 mic but I cant use it apart from DEQX. Regards, Tomek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here’s what a calibration file that REW will accept looks like. If you can generate a calibration file in this format, then you’re good to go.

10	-5.24
10.29	-4.89
10.58	-4.58
10.88	-4.29
11.19	-4.03
11.52	-3.83
11.84	-3.67
12.18	-3.53
12.53	-3.4
12.89	-3.27
13.26	-3.14
13.64	-3.02
14.03	-2.91
14.43	-2.8
14.84	-2.69
15.27	-2.59
15.7	-2.49
16.15	-2.4
16.62	-2.31
17.09	-2.22
17.58	-2.13
18.08	-2.04
18.6	-1.96
19.13	-1.88
19.68	-1.8
20.24	-1.72
20.82	-1.65
21.42	-1.58
22.03	-1.51
22.66	-1.44
23.31	-1.37
23.98	-1.31
24.66	-1.25
25.37	-1.19
26.09	-1.14
26.84	-1.09
27.61	-1.03
28.4	-0.98
29.21	-0.91
30.04	-0.84
30.9	-0.76
31.79	-0.68
32.7	-0.6
33.63	-0.52
34.59	-0.45
35.58	-0.39
36.6	-0.34
37.65	-0.29
38.73	-0.25
39.83	-0.21
40.97	-0.17
42.15	-0.13
43.35	-0.1
44.59	-0.07
45.87	-0.04
47.18	-0.02
48.53	-0.01
49.92	0
51.35	0
6000	0
7000	0
8000	1.2
9000	1.5
10000	1.2
13000	0
20000	-2.0


You can find more info at this post.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## dziemian (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you very much Wayne. May your audio setup shine  Tomek


----------



## albyrne5 (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you ever figure out how to convert a .mic file into something usable? I am having the same issue ...


----------

